

Show HN: ExternalTesters – simple registration for Apple's TestFlight - qzervaas
http://externaltesters.com

======
qzervaas
Since Apple took over TestFlight, there's no longer a feature to share a
tester sign-up link, so I built this over the past week to scratch my own
itch.

